# is your TFSA deposit done?



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

After working my butt off to save all year, I was able to make the deposit yesterday for my 2012 TFSA, as well as to finish up the 2011 amount. It felt great. I am looking forward to seeing the accounts updated next time I log in to online banking. 

How about you? Have you moved this year's money over to your TFSA?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Did one online yesterday and have to do the other manually at the bank today after work!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

No but we're going to start up monthly contribution plan and systematic investment plan with TDW again.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Just finished it a few minutes ago 
Now to decide what to do with it... 

Decision will have to wait until i do some year-end portfolio analysis and find asset classes to rebalance into. We may make some changes in our asset allocation going forward, and it'll take some time to piece this together.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

No time like the present, so yes, did so earlier this morning!

I use TFSA for high turnover trading to increase capital.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I did the ING quick-start thing, so mine happened automatically. Debating whether to leave it there or transfer it to TDW.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Did one account, another one in a couple of days! Then it's RESPs for the two little monkeys.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wishing a very happy 2012 to all the little cmf forum monkeys, bear cubs, puppies, kittens & colts whose parents are gearing up to do the resp thing soon.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I still haven't done last year's TFSA contribution - or maxed out my RRSP.

First things first - TFSA is way down the food chain for me.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have not done my 2012 yet and expect I probably won't think about it until we max our mortgage prepayments .As long as I am paying 3.49% i rather get a guaranteed return than pay interest and possibly lose some of my investment .


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

All done now, made it to the bank before close . Those plastic bills are slippery!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I'll probably do my wife's and mine after watching Canada spank the Russians.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

TFSAs done. RESPs tomorrow.


----------



## jsut (Dec 14, 2010)

Did both of ours on the first.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Jungle said:


> No but we're going to start up monthly contribution plan and systematic investment plan with TDW again.


Same. Hope to have TFSA maxed out by this fall. Better late than never. 

Will probably buy some equities. Bonds are too high, so are REITs.


----------



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have this years portion of money sitting pretty in TDW collecting some measly amount of interest, but haven't made any moves yet. I'm waiting for a day when the market swings down for some irrational reason - the kinds where people's emotions over-exasperate the dip, then I plan to buy some REITs and good dividend paying equities.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> I'll probably do my wife's and mine after watching Canada spank the Russians.


Seeing as the Russians are spanking the Canadians, does that mean you're not doing a 2012 contribution?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

mind_business said:


> Seeing as the Russians are spanking the Canadians, does that mean you're not doing a 2012 contribution?


I think I'm going to cash in my TFSA after tonight's game. Horrible!


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't give up on us baby!!!!!!!!

2 minutes to go 6-5 down.... show some heart boys

Edit: 1 minute!!!!!

46 seconds......

24 

......

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

And with a few quick keystrokes, thats another 10k that the gov't won't be getting their filthy little hands on...


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder.

I didn't realise I could put another 5K in. So this will make 20K right? as I only started one a few months back.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep. This started in 2009 and we get $5K per calendar year. 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012 = 4 yrs x $5K = $20K.

Note there are inflation adjustments coming in future years, so keep an eye on the CRA website about those as well. We thought 2012 was going to be such a year but it didn't happen.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

RedRose said:


> I didn't realise I could put another 5K in.


Yes, you can! 

More information here:

http://www.taxtips.ca/tfsa.htm


----------

